# butterfly bettas



## loch112 (Oct 15, 2009)

so what exactly results in the butterfly betta meaning what does one breed together to get this type of betta?


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Butterfly bettas are halfmoons. You will need halfmoons and its easier to just buy a butterfly then find a betta with a mutated gene to get a butterfly.
you can try aquabid.com and look for some.

here is a link about tails and colouration.

http://www.fishforum.com/betta-fish-care/betta-tails-colors-listed-here-29868/


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i think OP was trying to ask how to produce the butterfly pattern when breeding, not what a butterfly is. i dont know the answer to that.

i do know that butterfly is not a tail type, but rather the color patterning. this can found in all tail types and not only restricted to halfmoons. the simplest definition would be that the fins are of one color, but has a different color along the outer edges.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BF is part of marble. It shows up on all offspring even if the parents don't show it.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

how is BF associated with marble? marble is the patterning in the body, and BF generally refers to the trim on the fins.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can you have marbling on the body and butterfly pattern on the fins together? I know nothing about genetics. lol


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

sorry, i was mistaken. marble affects both the body and the fins.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ahh, ok.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

andakin said:


> how is BF associated with marble? marble is the patterning in the body, and BF generally refers to the trim on the fins.


 I'm not sure but it's associated somehow. I heard it from the professionals so I'm taking their word.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Can you have marbling on the body and butterfly pattern on the fins together? I know nothing about genetics. lol


Yeah, I just recently bought a BF Marble HM. He is marbled on his body, and his fins are BF-ish lol.


----------

